# What wattage should I buy? Basking light



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello everyone  
I haven't been on the forum in a while because due to life issues I had to rehome all my torts a couple of years ago. Thank fully they all still have wonderful homes with TortoiseForum members. I just now have come to where I can get another one, and it's been a while so I can't remember what wattage is appropriate for around a 40 gallon tank. Its just a small leopard hatchling I want to buy so I think this will be good for starters.


----------



## stinax182 (Nov 19, 2013)

if you have a separate bulb for uvb then a regular incandescent bulb will do. I've never used an aquarium but I'd get a 60w and raise or lower the bulb to get the desired temp.

mvb only come in 100w and150w i believe.


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2013)

The wattage doesn't matter. The temperatures does. A 35 watt could work just as well as a 350 watt bulb, if you set the height correctly.

I usually use 65 watt floods in my enclosures and adjust the height to get the right temps. Ts is what I use for a basking spot. You will also need a means to maintain your ambient temperatures. A CHE on a thermostat works well for this. If you live in the frozen North, you will also need a UV source to get you through the winter.


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies! Very helpful, I got a 75 watt which I think is going to work great


----------

